# Fasted cardio ?



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 27, 2015)

So im about 5 weeks into cutting snd lost about 10lbs for the last 2 weeks i plan to drop my carbs add in abit more protein and start fasted cardio ,,

How long do you guys do fasted cardio for 
What is best to eat after? 
And i usualy gobto gym at 5.30 am so ill be doing cardio first then weight training for about a hour after ..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2015)

Fasted cardio is pointless imo. You are going to use fat as energy doing LISS cardio and use calories doing so. Why bother doing it fasted?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Fasted cardio is pointless imo. You are going to use fat as energy doing LISS cardio and use calories doing so. Why bother doing it fasted?



^^^^ x2 in trained ppl, the inclusion of carbs or food before cardio doesn't impair fat oxidation but the food certainly helps one maintain intensity doing cardio.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 27, 2015)

Doing cardio and starving to death are on the same level for me. So fasted cardio is out of the question.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 27, 2015)

X2 on LISS or if you want HIIT.


----------



## HDH (Aug 27, 2015)

I disagree fellas.

I do fasted cardio 6 days a week. It works better. I've done both. You can read all the studies in the world on this one but until you get out and do it for a period of time and have monitored unfasted enough to know the difference, you will never know.

The lower your BF is, the better you can tell.

If you hit a board with serious bodybuilders, they will tell you the same from experience.

I hit it for about an hour to an hour and a half. 30min tread, 20min abs and the rest elliptical.

If you're cutting, it also takes away some of that wait time for food. Starting to eat later in the day after the gym if helpful throughout the day when counting low cals.

When I get done, I eat chicken and a low carb veggie.

I save the carbs for later in the day.

It also gives you a chance to do a little intermittent fasting for the first part of the day if you choose. 

Getting down in BF for most is just going to involve some suffering. Getting into a routine makes it pretty easy.

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2015)

HDH said:


> I disagree fellas.
> 
> I do fasted cardio 6 days a week. It works better. I've done both. You can read all the studies in the world on this one but until you get out and do it for a period of time and have monitored unfasted enough to know the difference, you will never know.
> 
> ...



I have done both


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I have done both


Me too.  This is one of those round about things though where there are just 2 schools of thought.

Neither is going to kill you. So pick what you want to do and go for it.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 27, 2015)

I tried it for a bit too. Call me a pussy but I just could even stand for a light jog on an empty stomach


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I tried it for a bit too. Call me a pussy but I just could even stand for a light jog on an empty stomach



If it really burns to pee can we just call you the clap instead?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> ^^^^ x2 in trained ppl, the inclusion of carbs or food before cardio doesn't impair fat oxidation but the food certainly helps one maintain intensity doing cardio.



x3.......................


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2015)

most def an individual thing!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If it really burns to pee can we just call you the clap instead?



For the sake of convenience, yes


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If it really burns to pee can we just call you the clap instead?



or he could have a UTI


----------



## Lilo (Aug 27, 2015)

Jenner said:


> or he could have a UTI



You guys are the worst!!!! If someone ever looks through my google search history, it's only UTI, BBC, BBW...

What are ya afraid to use the keyboard? 

Jeez...

S.U.R.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 27, 2015)

Lilo said:


> You guys are the worst!!!! If someone ever looks through my google search history, it's only UTI, BBC, BBW...
> 
> What are ya afraid to use the keyboard?
> 
> ...



lol, urinary tract infection!


----------



## Lilo (Aug 27, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, urinary tract infection!



Yeah, I found that out, with pictures. Thank you, I love you all to death. To death!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 28, 2015)

I do 25 minutes of incline tread 3X week. I keep my heart around 130 bpm (I'm old as dirt, it don't take much for me)...do it when I wake. I do weight training later in the day and try to have at least 3 meals down. Thats what seems to work for me.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 28, 2015)

Fasting cardio has always worked wonders for me when I get to that  point were I have that remaining  stubborn fat I need burn off. It also seem to really Ignite  my metabolism.


----------

